# Job seeker visa help needed



## hugh.jackman

Hi guys. I need some information regarding job seeker visa. I am planning to apply it by the end of this month. I am from Pakistan and by profession i am Pharmacist. I have almost 4 years of professional experience. My question is do I need German language certificate ? If yes then which level would suffice ? A2 or B1 ? I have lived in Denmark for almost 8 months in past. Would it help in securing JSV ?

Thanks and Regards


----------



## ALKB

hugh.jackman said:


> Hi guys. I need some information regarding job seeker visa. I am planning to apply it by the end of this month. I am from Pakistan and by profession i am Pharmacist. I have almost 4 years of professional experience. My question is do I need German language certificate ? If yes then which level would suffice ? A2 or B1 ? I have lived in Denmark for almost 8 months in past. Would it help in securing JSV ?
> 
> Thanks and Regards


It's not just about getting a visa or work permit.

Pharmacy is a restricted profession in Germany and you will need to get a license before you are allowed to work as a pharmacist in Germany (this is separate to/on top of any work permit requirements):

https://www.abda.de/en/working-in-germany/


----------



## *Sunshine*

First of all, you need to have your foreign qualifications evaluated; a recognised degree is a prerequisite for a JSV. 

More importantly, since the JSV cannot be extended, there is absolutely no point in applying without already knowing at least B1/B2 German. 

If you really one to move to Germany, you need to start by having your qualifications evaluated.


----------



## Tellus

hugh.jackman said:


> Hi guys. I need some information regarding job seeker visa. I am planning to apply it by the end of this month. I am from Pakistan and by profession i am Pharmacist. I have almost 4 years of professional experience. My question is do I need German language certificate ? If yes then which level would suffice ? A2 or B1 ? I have lived in Denmark for almost 8 months in past. Would it help in securing JSV ?


In Germany you 'll need to study for a license to practice as Apotheker like a med doc, called approbation.
Working in or leading a "Apotheke" is absolutely different to Drugstores, in Germany "Drogerie", 
that are supermarkets for every day needs like soaps, baby care...
As Pharmacist perhaps you may work as PTA, but only if your certs are legalized.
https://www.abda.de/en/working-in-germany/
problem for you: PTA 's are quite enough on the market.

The right way to get proper info is to get in contact with Ausländerbehörde and Arbeitsagentur to check if you can apply for Blue Card.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blaue_Karte_EU
Without proper language skills finding a job will be hard..


----------



## hugh.jackman

Thank you guys for your valuable input. I know in order to work as a pharmacist one must have approbation. But as per my understanding, approbation is required only if you want to work as a pharmacist in pharmacy or a hospital. I am working as a product manager in sales department of a pharmaceutical company here. And would like to work as a pharmareferent in Germany too. My question is do you still need approbation if you want to work in sales department ? I have seen few job ads in stepstones and monster etc where they require English. I am planning to get a JSV and work as a pharmareferent there and in the meantime enhance my language skills, and eventually get approbation. What are my chances if I apply JSV with A2 German without approbation ? Thanks in advance and Regards. Cheers


----------



## *Sunshine*

If you apply with a ZAB evaluation, sufficient funds, and a good motivation letter, your chances of obtaining a JSV are pretty good.

With only A2 German and no Approbation, however, your chances of finding a job are not that great.


----------



## hugh.jackman

On the German embassy website it is mentioned that the applicant should go through anabin portal and check whether the degree and the institution is listed or not, if listed take a print out and submit it with visa application. Could you tell me about ZAB in a bit more detail please? Thanks


----------



## Tellus

reckon you 'll get some problems with an application, first no approval of approbation or no approbation, so your skills as pharmacist for a job as scientist are not proved. To apply for Blue Card it is needed - only "Mangelberufe" shortage occupation have a chance to get it, like some kinds of medics or scientists. As sales person chances are more than small. Without language skills all but impossible.

Secondly the fact that German rules for Blue Card applicants direct a min. salary of ca. 50k €/ year.
Best is asking at Arbeitsagentur for more info. The chance to get a job visa IMHO are very low.


----------

